# Best Artificial Plants?



## RandallW20

Hello all, I'm new here and I've been browsing the board. I like it alot!!!! :-D

Anyhow, I have a question. What brands of artificial plants look the most lifelike in an aquarium? The ones I see at petsmart look pretty cheap, cheesy, and fake.
I dont want to buy any online unless I know they look good, and you cant tell that just from pictures.
So, can anyone offer some advice on which brands and where I can find them???
Thanks!!!! ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie

Hi There! Welcome to the forum 

I'm told that silk plants look the most real but I don't have any myself. My local LFS does not have them so if I wanted them I'd have to go online. Someone here will be able to steer you to the correct websites. Glad you joined us!


----------



## onefish2fish

silk plants are def. the way to go. i actually ended up throwing out all of my plastic ones (granted they were 5-10+ years old) because they dry rotted and fell apart. silk plants are more expensive but def. more realistic and if you have a betta your going to need to use silk or live plants so it doesnt rip its fins. i ordered a pack of silk plants off of ebay but they sell them all over the place.


----------



## Tyyrlym

I like Tetra Water Wonders and the Azoo line of silk plants myself. Most of my plastic plants are ones I can't find in silk and put in the back of my aquarium where they're harder to see.


----------



## willow

hello and welcome.
i'm a fan of silk plants.i buy mine from the garden centres,as already said,
they can be a liitle more expensive,however they are worth it.


----------



## RandallW20

Awesome!!!! thanks guys!
So how well do silk plants hold up against chichlids?


----------



## Kim

The silk plants are pretty sturdy. I think they'd hold up just fine.

I get mine from drsfostersmith.com. They are generally cheaper and have better variety than any of my petstores.


----------



## Tyyrlym

Depends on the cichlid. Some will ignore them some will seem intent on destroying them. If you've got one of the plant haters you'd probably be better off not bothering or going with cheap plastic plants so when they get destroyed they're easier on the wallet to replace. An average plastic plant can run $2 to $5, an average silk can run from $5 to $15.


----------



## veganchick

if you had to get fake, go for topfin producs, they hold up really well, and are fairly cheap!


----------



## Aldrick Jose

Firstly hello to all..
I'm Alrick jose and i'm newbie here.. hope i enjoy the stay here in this community. Glad to find this community Silk plants are best for the aquarium but if you go for real than its best of all..


----------



## Inga

Aldrick Jose said:


> Firstly hello to all..
> I'm Alrick jose and i'm newbie here.. hope i enjoy the stay here in this community. Glad to find this community Silk plants are best for the aquarium but if you go for real than its best of all..



Aldrick Jose Welcome, You should start a thread of your own to introduce yourself, tell us more about you and your interest in fish. It will get more attention that way.


----------



## Aldrick Jose

Inga said:


> Aldrick Jose Welcome, You should start a thread of your own to introduce yourself, tell us more about you and your interest in fish. It will get more attention that way.


Its my pleasure Inga to join this community.. Thanks for your advice i will implement it...


----------



## ladayen

Erm.. I think Aldrick was commenting in this thread for a reason. If you look at the links in his signature it appears he sells silk plants lol. Granted I'm not certain how his plants would do in an aquarium, since they appear to be office/house plants not aquarium.

I have a mix of plastic/silk plants in my mbuna tank. Sometimes when some of my electric yellow are spawning my kenyi will lay sideways in between the leaves of a silk plant to hide. It looks like a kenyi sandwhich lol.


----------



## Aldrick Jose

ladayen said:


> Erm.. I think Aldrick was commenting in this thread for a reason. If you look at the links in his signature it appears he sells silk plants lol. Granted I'm not certain how his plants would do in an aquarium, since they appear to be office/house plants not aquarium.


No no no you are wrong ladayen i am not commenting here for any reason.. As you visit my signature was about decorative artificial plants not about aquarium plants. lol..!!!


----------



## ladayen

Oh ok lol.. well heya


----------



## Aldrick Jose

Heya...
Whats up...


----------

